# JD 2010 Gas Ignition Circuit



## Kevin B (Feb 11, 2008)

I had to pull the ignition and light switch out of my gas 2010 to make room to remove and reinstall the speed selector/hydraulic control shaft out for repair. When I installed the ignition switch back in, I connected the wires back as the wiring diagram in the factory manual shows; accept for the wire from the coil to the I-terminal on the ignition switch. I ran that wire through the ballast resistor to the I-terminal on the ignition switch. The engine will turn over when the key is turned to the start position, but when the key is release the engine immediately quits.

Some differences in this system:

1. Someone before me converted this to a negative ground system from the stock positive ground system

2. I converted the tractor to an alternator system from a generator. The voltage regulator is gone. The charging wire from the alternator is connected to the positive terminal of the starter. There is a wire from the positive terminal of the battery to the B-terminal on the ignition switch.

The factory wiring diagram shows the wire from the L-terminal of the ignition switch to the B-terminal of the light switch passing through a "circuit breaker". The circuit breaker is depicted like the ballast resistor, but why would the lights be powered through a blast resistor (if that is what it is)?

Why won't the engine stay running? It will stay running if I put the ignition wire from the coil on one of the L-terminals (lights) of the ignition switch.

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## digr (Aug 23, 2021)

Kevin B said:


> I had to pull the ignition and light switch out of my gas 2010 to make room to remove and reinstall the speed selector/hydraulic control shaft out for repair. When I installed the ignition switch back in, I connected the wires back as the wiring diagram in the factory manual shows; accept for the wire from the coil to the I-terminal on the ignition switch. I ran that wire through the ballast resistor to the I-terminal on the ignition switch. The engine will turn over when the key is turned to the start position, but when the key is release the engine immediately quits.
> 
> Some differences in this system:
> 
> ...


I know this is a old post but I have the same problem, Does anyone have any ideas?


----------

